# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Theory on Alopecia Areata - Patchy Hair loss

## nonlocality

I use these forums as a valuable resource when any questions arise. However this is my first post. So I'd like to say hello to everyone and I hope the following theory on Alopecia Areata (patchy hair loss) helps.

Alopecia Areata is somewhat of a medical mystery (mainly because there hasn't been enough research done on the condition). There is little information about Alopecia Areata out there as the bulk of hair loss studies and experiences are from Male Pattern Baldness.

Alopecia Areata is not the same as Male Pattern Baldness, as Alopecia Areata is characterized by patchy hair loss, whereby one or more dime sized patches begin to rapidly shed hair and go completely bald; and can grow unpleaseantly large. The good news is that it is a temporary condition and the hair eventually grows back - white at first, then as it grows out it returns to its previous color.
The bad news is that the medical cause of Alopecia Areata is only speculative. Ranging from auto-immune to thyroid dysfunction to stress related. 

The following is a tested Theory I have on the cause of Alopecia Areata while on AAS's.

On October 2008 I noticed a very small bald spot on the top left side of my scalp. If hair around the spot was pulled even slightly it would come off. The tiny spot kept shedding hair and eventually grew to about an inch and a half in diameter - psychological very unpleasant. By that time had been going to a dermatologist to receive cortisone shots on the patch. Eventually the hairloss stopped, and the hair grew back in about 3 months. However, I still had to live with a large bald spot for about 6 months. 

However, it returned a month ago when I began a cycle of Testosterone enanthate at 500mg / week. 

I researched diligently and came up with the following hypothesis to test:

Testosterone (and other AAS) causes an increase in DHT concetrations in the scalp. If genetically predisposed this leads to Androgenic male pattern baldness. However, DHT also causes slight to severe scalp inflammation; something I noticed prior to the development of Alopecia Areata - this can also be confused for or covered up by mild scalp acne. 

Scalp inflammation in turn causes your immune system to attack and weaken your hair follicles where DHT is most concentrated (~the sweat glands in the scalp), which in turn causes hair loss in one or more patches. 

Therefore, the appropriate treatment and prevention of Alopecia Areata while on AAS is as follows:

once weekly use of Nizoral 2% shampoo or other anti-DHT products.

If Alopcia occurs then an aggressive regime with Anti-DHT and immune system control products is required.


I.E. Nizoral 2% (anti-dht) three times weekly + Olux (~corticosteroid) Foam (immune system control) 

The Nizoral reduces DHT concetrations in scalp, which in turn reduce immune system attack, while the Olux foam stops the immune system response.

I have tested this regime and it has stopped my Alopecia Areata a lot faster than the corticosteroid shot treatment I received from my dermatologist earlier this year. Please note that high doses of testosterone or dht converting AAS require more powerful anti-DHT products.

----------


## AnaBoller

Thanks for this post, I've done a lot of research on this subject having been affected by alopecia areata as well, and have yet to find anything other than this that links AAS use to alopecia areata.

I had been on a short cycle of Anavar (40 mg / day) for 7 weeks and noticed alopecia areata in my beard once the cycle was finished. Since then it has spread to areas on my scalp (oddly enough on the top left part of my scalp, just like yours) and has continued to spread further in my beard. I hadn't put two and two together about the AAS and alopecia areata, since it had started and developed over a month after my cycle finished, and I am still not 100% sure if AAS is definitively the cause since as you mentioned there could be any number of contributing factors. I also went to my dermatologist and was given corticosteroid shots for my head 'pecia, and given betaderm for the alopecia in my beard. The hairloss on my scalp has started to recover, but as you mentioned, it's white hair first, and I am hoping it will get darker as time passes.

Based on what you've said below about increased DHT concentrations, I am considering trying Nizoral 2% to speed up the process. Also, I am curious about Olux, since my beard alopecia has not responded and improved by the use of betaderm at all.

Are Nizoral or Olux OTC or do they require a prescription? Were you affected by facial alopecia areata as well, and if so, how did you remedy this situation?

I am extremely optimistic about finding someone with similar symptoms who's found a remedy for this situation  :Smilie: 


Best,

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

My mother got alopecia areata in one patch at the back of her hair about 10 years ago. 

The specialists attributed it to stress. (she's obviously a women; so I know this doesn't relate greatly... just wanted to throw that out there.)

Anyways w/ treatment of corticosteroid shots the hair all re-grew.

Your theory is still quite interesting though  :Smilie:  thanks for sharing.

-VM

----------


## AnaBoller

The shots are definitely helping, and it has caused some hair growth on my scalp.

I am worried about the beard alopecia areata however. Because of the possible sideeffects from the corticosteroid shots (thinning of the skin leading to discoloration, wrinkling and stretch marks) the DR has recommended against shots for the patches on my beard. I am looking for any other possible solution that people might be aware of, and the Olux looks like a possibility although I am also using a corticosteroid in betaderm (betamethasone)

----------


## RoidBoid

the way i see it guys is this : when ever i touch aas i get alopecia 2months after finishing... ive had alopecia twice now and i was told by my doc, if u can get areata that means you could also poss get totalalis .. total loss of all hair and never re-grows, who wants this in there mid 20's?!

igf and or gh are the only meds now id consider using.

----------


## AnaBoller

Thanks for sharing your insight!

I tried another short Var cycle and it ended up leading to more areata in my beard, which was discouraging. I will be staying away from it from now on - due to the risks you had mentioned. It's been almost 10 months since I first had signs of alopecia areata, and only the shots have helped my scalp patches. My beard patches have not grown back at all - I am hoping this changes but there is no use experimenting with Var again.

You said you noticed alopecia 2 months after finishing any aas, did this occur for you with aas other than Var? I was thinking it might be Var specific due to other posts I've read.

Kind of digressing here but how did GH and IGF work out for you? I don't want the alopecia showing up again, so I am considering those as well.

----------


## RoidBoid

after speaking to people who know these compounds inside out for awhile now, any type of aas will cause this, i got it form just test, i got it from d-bol wini, clen , var, tbol

what you gotaa think about is wiether its worth losing your hair, how old you are and what your hair means to you.

at the minute i just do igf and that isnt as effective but still adds size.

----------


## richietaylor

I too have Alopicia Areatia. I developed it after working out for 3 months everyday, and taking muscle gainers. I do believe there has to be a connection in the supplements and the hair loss. I am 31, never had it before. I also lost it in my beard first, and have had the shots in my chin. (hurt less than the scalp, and no poc marks or scarring or anything so far.) Hair is growing back white. All I know is that I no longer use supplements. I want to walk around without a hat more than I want to be ripped. Eat clean.

----------


## Ca$tro

Just my thoughts... This is an interesting theory...
I developed alopecia areata at the age of 21, first starting in my beard then spreading to various places on my head, these were large patches... The doctor and everyone else's I saw back in 2001/2 put it down to stress and nothing else... My parents were getting divorced so may be, my girl was messing around behind my back so may be I was stressed without knowing....
I saw a dermatologist with no positive results. My confidence was hit hard, I felt like crap, but I picked my self up and moved home to help my mum and stop thinking about my hair. I ended up shaving all of my hair off my head for years to come,I tried to regrow it but it would always pop up again... I did my own research on the net and found that it was due to my immune system attacking hair follicles, I also found that kids aged a lot younger also had alopecia and this is when I learnt to accept the loss of my hair permanently....
I am now 34 and have had a full head of hair FOr some time now.... I used a liquid formula provided to me by my Aunty who lives in Denmark, I don't have the name of this prescription drug to hand as it has been some years since I used it but it helped me get my hair back... If any one wants the name pm me and I will dig it out....

----------


## CSI

> Just my thoughts... This is an interesting theory...
> I developed alopecia areata at the age of 21, first starting in my beard then spreading to various places on my head, these were large patches... The doctor and everyone else's I saw back in 2001/2 put it down to stress and nothing else... My parents were getting divorced so may be, my girl was messing around behind my back so may be I was stressed without knowing....
> I saw a dermatologist with no positive results. My confidence was hit hard, I felt like crap, but I picked my self up and moved home to help my mum and stop thinking about my hair. I ended up shaving all of my hair off my head for years to come,I tried to regrow it but it would always pop up again... I did my own research on the net and found that it was due to my immune system attacking hair follicles, I also found that kids aged a lot younger also had alopecia and this is when I learnt to accept the loss of my hair permanently....
> I am now 34 and have had a full head of hair FOr some time now.... I used a liquid formula provided to me by my Aunty who lives in Denmark, I don't have the name of this prescription drug to hand as it has been some years since I used it but it helped me get my hair back... If any one wants the name pm me and I will dig it out....


I was wondering if you were still around and could help with what you used for the hair loss

----------


## Ca$tro

Yes still around, guess what Sod's law I got Alopecia again on my head, just a small patch but still using the same topical liquid on my head. Been three weeks now and no sign of re growth. Please see link
Alopecia areata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I used Elocon scalp lotion, but the only way I found this to be effective was to get a needle and make a slight scratch on the affected site then apply the lotion. Don't ask me why but it worked. I am not saying this is a correct method but desperate times called for desperate measures. I found that when the lotion hit the blood around the affected area the hair would come back thin then start to re grow stronger. I am also not suggesting you do this! I tried it worked for me but may not work for you as there is no definitive cure out there. About it being hereditary I find hard to believe as no one in my family has suffered from it previously. 
Hope this helps

----------

